# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  1st BANZAIKOI - KOHAKU F1 KEEPING CONTEST

## SUNU

*NAMA KEGIATAN
BANZAIKOI KOHAKU F1 KEEPING CONTEST* 

*DEFINISI KEGIATAN*
Kohaku F-1 Keeping Contest adalah kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih Koi varietas Kohaku yang disediakan Banzai Koi untuk dibesarkan secara terpisah di kolam peserta selama periode 3 (tiga) bulan untuk kemudian dinilai pada akhir periode oleh sekelompok juri. Sistem yang dipakai adalah Sistem Lelang.
Koi yang akan dipilih adalah Jenis Kohaku berukuran rata-rata di 15-18 cm. Ikan ini tiba di Banzai Koi pada tanggal 28 Januari 2010. 

*TUJUAN*
Meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi peserta dalam memilih Kohaku F1 berkualitas yang memiliki potensi berkembang secara optimal berdasarkan kaidah yang berlaku sekaligus meningkatkan kemampuan koi keeping para peserta.

*AGENDA*
8 Februari 2010	 
Masa Pengenalan Ikan dan Penentuan Kegiatan (sistem Lelang, Start Rp.180.000/ekor, kelipatan Rp.10.000)

9  12 Februari 2010 (closing 15:00), 
Pemilihan dan Pemasangan BID 
Waktu Pemilihan Ikan yang sah adalah antara tanggal 9 Feb 2010 pukul 12.00 WSK dan 12 Feb 20120 pukul 15.00.

13  16 Februari 2010  
Pelunasan/pembayaran ikan yang sudah dipilih oleh pemenang lelang, sekaligus pengambilan ikan
(utk pengiriman, ongkir ditanggung oleh masing-masing peserta)

17 Februari 2010
Start Keeping Contest

1 Juni 2010 
Update foto masing-masing ikan untuk penilaian
(Peserta dapat memposting foto perkembangan ikan kapan saja selama masa Keeping Contest berlangsung)

2  3 Juni 2010 
Periode Penjurian dan Penentuan Pemenang

*PESERTA*
Peserta adalah anggota KOIs forum, baik KOIs member atau non KOIs member. 

*RINCIAN KEGIATAN*
1. 	Koi yang dipilih akan dibesarkan dalam kolam masing  masing calon peserta selama periode 3 (tiga) bulan terhitung sejak tanggal 17 Februari 2010  1 Juni 2010.
2. 	Peserta bebas untuk menentukan jenis kolam, pakan dan hal lainnya yang berkaitan dengan koi keeping masing-masing koi yang dipilih. 
3. 	Selama kegiatan koi tidak boleh dipindahtangankan. Apabila terjadi perubahan kepemilikan, maka koi tersebut dinyatakan gugur dan tidak akan diikutsertakan dalam proses penjurian.
4. 	Selama periode kegiatan peserta diperkenankan memposting perkembangan ikannya dengan tujuan untuk memotivasi dan bahan pembelajaran peserta lainnya. 
5.	Semua risiko yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggungjawab peserta.
6. Peserta harus mengumumkan apabila koi berpindah tangan atau karena sesuatu dan lain hal mengalami kematian. Pelanggaran terhadap hal ini akan dikenakan sanksi tidak diperbolehkan melanjutkan partisipasinya dalam kegiatan ini.

 
PENJURIAN[/b]
1. 	Pada akhir periode kegiatan, Koi akan dinilai sekelompok juri melalui foto yang diposting di forum. 
2. 	Juri Kegiatan ini adalah Tim KOIs (terdiri atas 3 orang anggota KOIs yang tidak ikut dalam Kegiatan). Anggota Tim KOIs akan ditentukan kemudian dan akan ditentukan 1 Head Judge dari Tim KOI's ini.
3. 	Tata cara serta point penilaian akan dirumuskan kemudian.
4. 	Pemenang adalah ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi. Dalam hal terdapat lebih dari satu ikan yang mendapatkan point tertinggi sama, maka Head Judge yang akan menentukan pemenangnya.

*HADIAH*
Juara 1: BAK UKUR dari BANZAI KOI
Juara 2: Voucher belanja Rp.200.000,- dari Banzai Koi

*PEMILIHAN & PEMBAYARAN KOI*

1.	Koi dipilih berdasarkan system lelang. Pemilihan koi dimulai pada hari Selasa, 9 Februari 2010
2.	Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer Koi pilihannya
3. 	Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 16 Februari 2010
4. 	Jika sampai batas pembayaran peserta tidak melunasinya, maka dianggap gugur
5. 	Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening BANZAIKOI:

BCA  No. 0952 381 197 a/n. Heny Veronica Tineke
Bank Mandiri  No. 133-00-1013213-2 a/n. Heny Veronica Tineke

*PENGAMBILAN IKAN*
Tata cara pengambilan ikan akan diumumkan kemudian

*HARGA*
Harga 1 (satu) ekor Koi Kohaku F-1 dibuka dengan harga: Rp.180.000/ekor, selanjutnya kelipatan Rp.10.000,-
Harga tersebut tidak termasuk ongkos kirim.

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur akan diputuskan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan menjadi wewenang Banzai Koi selaku panitia kegiatan ini untuk mengatur dan menetapkannya.

Sebelum dan sesudahnya, Banzai Koi mengucapkan banyak terima-kasih dan memohon dukungan seluruh rekan-rekan di Koi-S dan para Senior. Terimakasih ... 



*CATATAN: FOTO DIAMBIL 2 MINGGU LALU, * sekarang badannya sudah lebih berisi dan lebih besar*

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_vj

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Biar sekalian kartu ijo ....

K25 by Rvidella Rp 210.000
K06 by Rvidella Rp 210.000

wkwkwkwkwkwk






> Originally Posted by Rizal61
> 
> bid dulu deeh...
> 
> K25 by Rizal61 Rp 200.000
> K06 by Rizal61 Rp 200.000
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

> Ini bapak yang paling sering kunjungin fasilitas Pak Budi
> 
> 
> jadi dari semua bid om irsan aku naikin 100rb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wah ndak boleh sistem gitu bro...harus konsekuen, posting sendiri...

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## saldy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by irsan
> 
> start sekarang aja bro.. kan sistem juga lelang... bungkus optioan mannnaaaa
> 
> 
> Hi hi hi Om Irsan, dah gak sabar. Besok ya Om, biar info-nya nyebar dulu ...


bungkus option aku yg nentukan ya om irsan
bungkus option 5jt rupiah
 ::

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Satpam

size brapa nih om

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Satpam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hahahaha... awas jangan sampe ketiduran ....   ::   ::

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

wah, pada tunggu tikungan nih..
kasih opti bungkus aja bro.. ato opti jika ada dalam waktu 30menit (ato 1jam, 2 jam, 3jam) tidak ada yang ngebid lebih tinggi dari bid terakhir terhadap 1 ikan maka otomatis lelang di tutup untuk ikan tersebut..  ::   ::

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagus328

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

> First love in the first sight for number 19 only n 13.  
> K02 ~ 200,000 by irsan
> K06 ~ 250,000 by bagus328
> K13 ~ 230,000 by asep k
> K14 ~ 250,000 by bagus328
> K19 ~ 230,000 by asep k
> K20 ~ 200,000 by irsan
> K24 ~ 200,000 by irsan
> k23 ~ 250,000 by adepe
> ...


uh...uh...kang asep...seleranya sama  ::

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Om Rizal,
K-25 kayaknya gak ada Teaka.
Jangan ragu untuk memilih Baby Kohaku dengan sedikit hi di sirip dada. karena seiring pertumbuhannya nanti, teaka akan menyusut ke pangkal sirip dada.
Konon, baby kohaku yg memiliki Teaka akan memiliki kualitas hi yg lebih baik. Sama dengan baby shusui yg memiliki hi di daerah hidung. 
So, K07, K15, K19 dan K35 bisa dipilih  ::

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Lanjut Om... 

thanks penjelasannya   ::  




> K01 ~ 200,000 by irsan
> K02 ~ 280,000 by irsan
> K06 ~ 380,000 by paulwi
> K13 ~ 300,000 by irsan
> K14 ~ 250,000 by bagus328
> K18 ~ 200,000 by master yoda
> K19 ~ 230,000 by Asep Kurniawan
> K20 ~ 200,000 by irsan
> K24 ~ 200,000 by irsan
> ...

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waone76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Terima kasih om sunu atas penjelasannya (by the book lagi)


ndak by the book asline om bobo
*om sunu rajin membaca* dan suka membantu
tidak suka membolos dan rajin bekerja
inilah warga harapan bangsa
demi tercapainya Indonesia adil,makmur dan sentosa
penuh dengan perikemanusiaan dan perikeadilan.

gara2 nawar ebook nya saja
kagak copy paste
saya langsung di ceramahin tentang *Nishikigoi Mondo*
wuihhh keren buku nya om.

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zovito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

ga kuat kalo ada master yoda
iya ga mas? apa ster?
 ::

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

ups ! sorry ternyata lelang yahh?? sorry sorry maklum mash pagi jadi rada blank....baiklah om...  ::

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adepe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Inazumaboy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zovito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

nunggu K06 di belokan... katanya gaya pijet nya yahuud halaaah hehehe

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

KEDUDUKAN SEMENTARA:

adepe
K22_180,000
K27_250,000
Asep kurniawan
K7_180,000
bagus328
K14_250,000
harmada
K17_180,000
K35_180,000
inazumaboy
K37_180,000
irsan
K11_180,000
K16_180,000
K20_200,000
K24_200,000
K01_230,000
K02_280,000
K13_350,000
master yoda
K03_180,000
K18_200,000
K28_210,000
K25_400,000
K06_450,000
Rizal61
K33_180,000
K39_180,000
seloaji
K05_200,000
K23_260,000
K19_290,000
victor
K34_180,000
zovito
K32_180,000
K36_240,000


 ::

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> siap2


broom broom .....

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

masuk gigi dua ahhhhh, siap2 tancap gas....  ::  


k01 ~ 250,000 by rvidella
K02 ~ 330,000 by danny20124
K03 ~ 190,000 by rvidella (coli master )
K04 ~ 180,000 by
k05 ~ 210,000 by rvidella
K06 ~ 460,000 by rvidella (coli master )
K07 ~ 180,000 by asep kurniawan
K08 ~ 180,000 by
K09 ~ 180,000 by
K10 ~ 180,000 by
K11 ~ 180,000 by irsan
K12 ~ 180,000 by rvidella
K13 ~ 370,000 by asep kurniawan
K14 ~ 250,000 by bagus328
K15 ~ 180,000 by
K16 ~ 180,000 by irsan
k17 ~ 180,000 by harmada
K18 ~ 210,000 by rvidella (coli master )
K19 ~ 310,000 by paulwi
K20 ~ 210,000 by h_andria
K21 ~ 180,000 by
K22 ~ 180,000 by adepe
k23 ~ 260,000 by seloaji
K24 ~ 200,000 by irsan
K25 ~ 440,000 by suzuki
k26 ~ 180,000 by
k27 ~ 250,000 by adepe
k28 ~ 220,000 by rvidella (coli master )
k29 ~ 180,000 by
k30 ~ 180,000 by h_andria
k31 ~ 180,000 by
k32 ~ 180,000 by zovito
k33 ~ 180,000 by Rizal61
k34 ~ 180,000 by victor
k35 ~ 180,000 by Inazumaboy
k36 ~ 240,000 by zovito
k37 ~ 180,000 by harmada
k38 ~ 180,000 by.
k39 ~ 180,000 by Rizal61
k40 ~ 180,000 by

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagus328

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

k01 ~ 250,000 by rvidella
K02 ~ 330,000 by danny20124
K03 ~ 190,000 by rvidella (coli master )
K04 ~ 180,000 by
k05 ~ 210,000 by rvidella
K06 ~ 460,000 by rvidella (coli master )
K07 ~ 180,000 by asep kurniawan
K08 ~ 180,000 by
K09 ~ 180,000 by
K10 ~ 180,000 by
K11 ~ 180,000 by irsan
K12 ~ 180,000 by rvidella
K13 ~ 380,000 by paulwi
K14 ~ 250,000 by bagus328
K15 ~ 180,000 by
K16 ~ 180,000 by irsan
k17 ~ 180,000 by harmada
K18 ~ 210,000 by rvidella (coli master )
K19 ~ 340,000 by paulwi
K20 ~ 210,000 by h_andria
K21 ~ 180,000 by
K22 ~ 180,000 by adepe
k23 ~ 260,000 by seloaji
K24 ~ 200,000 by irsan
K25 ~ 460,000 by paulwi 
k26 ~ 180,000 by
k27 ~ 250,000 by adepe
k28 ~ 220,000 by rvidella (coli master )
k29 ~ 180,000 by
k30 ~ 180,000 by h_andria
k31 ~ 180,000 by
k32 ~ 180,000 by zovito
k33 ~ 180,000 by Rizal61
k34 ~ 180,000 by victor
k35 ~ 180,000 by Inazumaboy
k36 ~ 240,000 by zovito
k37 ~ 180,000 by harmada
k38 ~ 180,000 by.
k39 ~ 180,000 by Rizal61
k40 ~ 180,000 by

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

sip

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zovito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

> Hahahaha..... good race om-om seru, ampe keringetan 
> Mohon maaf om Andrianto, bid masuk agak telat.
> Sepertinya kita semua sudah tahu, siapa dapet yg mana. 
> tapi rekap yg valid akan segera saya buat.
> Silakan disantap makanan ringannya, sambil menunggu.


*Rame sekali Om Sunu, sampai pusing ya Om.......?? Pelan2 Om, yang penting dapet para pemenangnya.......  *

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

iya om harri  :: 
Saya keep in beberapa hari yaa.
Tapi Kegiatan Keeping-nya mulai tgl. 17, jadi jangan miss terlalu lama OK?"
Thanks Om Harri  ::

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

barusan transfer 1,32 ke rek bca bu inne
please check n confirm ya

Dodo

----------


## harmada

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zovito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

> Saya sdh transfer ya mas ke Mandiri 420rb


CONFIRMED om. Thanks a lot  ::

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seloaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrig

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

> om.. tolong cek...
> tadi sore sekitar jam 5 an, sudah transfer ke ank mandiri Rp. 390 rb ... via nama Luki Yulianita
> 
> salam,


CONFIRMED.
Makasih Om Harri. Kalo mau ambil, call Inne dulu ya, biar disiapin.  ::

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danny20124

*Posting akhh.....* Kohaku 02

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## paulwi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

